

Net gridlock by 2010 study warns - What do you think? - inovica
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7103426.stm

======
DanielH
Rebuttal: [http://www.savetheinternet.com/blog/2007/11/20/suckered-
by-a...](http://www.savetheinternet.com/blog/2007/11/20/suckered-by-
astroturf/)

The complete study:
[http://www.nemertes.com/internet_singularity_delayed_why_lim...](http://www.nemertes.com/internet_singularity_delayed_why_limits_internet_capacity_will_stifle_innovation_web)

------
run4yourlives
I think that "study" is a load of crap paid for by opponents of net-neutrality
who need a reason to charge different prices for different types of content.

In other words, I think it's bunk.

~~~
manvsmachine
And, of course, while they mention how much the telcos would need to fix this
"problem", they don't mention how much they are currently spending out of
their inordinately large revenues to do so. But then, why actually use the
money that people are paying you for bandwidth to support their connections
when you can just throttle BitTorrent?

